# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >   Quote: A left onto Rue de St. Barthélemy, and youre in Frenchtown, settled in the 1800s by immigrants from St. Barts. From its toenail of a harbor, small fishing boats still ply the local waters,

## JEK

> A left onto Rue de St. Barthélemy, and youre in Frenchtown, settled in the 1800s by immigrants from St. Barts. From its toenail of a harbor, small fishing boats still ply the local waters, selling their catch at Quetel Fish Market. A homespun Eiffel Tower made of Styrofoam marks the French Heritage Museum, where docent Pierre Pete Ledee lovingly led us among old photos of the settlements first families, their handmade fish nets, and French lace.



Full article:

http://www.boston.com/travel/getaway...ure/?page=full

----------


## MartinS

Interesting.... I may be on STT for several months in the next year. Need all the information I can get about good things on the island. There are sure a lot of bad ...

----------


## Jeanette

I went to St. Thomas for vacation 6 or 7 years ago and ended up checking out of my hotel and going to St. John.  

I thought Frenchtown was going to be charming and I found it to be rather rundown and lacking in character.  I ate at Craig and Sally's and my meal was as good as anything I've ever had on St. Barths - truly fabulous food.  I also really loved Duffy's Love Shack on the other side of the island.

----------

